# Help with 3018 laser



## Jude (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a 3018 engraving machine. Since I built my Workbee, I decided to convert the 3018 to laser, and bought the Sainsmart 5500 kilowatt. Using lasergrbl, the laser never turns on. I have $32 enabled. If I turn the laser on manually and run the gcode, it turns off when it supposed to be on and off when it is supposed to be on.
Can anyone help?
Thanks,
Jude


----------

